# wat do u do when ur hoomin isn't loocinng



## lillyen10 (Oct 31, 2009)

i wantd to now what other bunys do wen ther hoomin ist lookin. 



i chew my hay and bite the cages wals and i also look around for treats.

i now dat da buny befor me namd ELFshe wood lay around and sinceshe had a tal cage she wood hop awond too.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 31, 2009)

me an hartleybun iz eating one of our hutches - luv roxy


----------



## bagginslover (Dec 3, 2009)

I twies to get oot when hoomans not loocin, I likes to wun awound and mi hutch iz big, but Fudge no like when I twies to wun in der, so I twies to wun outside!

Wuv Fwed


----------



## Bo-Peep (Dec 3, 2009)

*bagginslover wrote: *


> I twies to get oot when hoomans not loocin, I likes to wun awound and mi hutch iz big, but Fudge no like when I twies to wun in der, so I twies to wun outside!
> 
> Wuv Fwed


Meany Fudge Yooz tell him fwom me that widdle baba wabbits NEED to wun an wun an wun. Me an Klowey wun an wun an wun anthe BIGwabbit Chutney finks we ar silly but we dote kare :bunnydance:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Eclipse- I like to try to eats my way out of mi brand new hutch too!!!! 
Clover and Fiver - we'ze likes to arrange our foods bowls in strange positions, likes one day we stacked them on top of each otherz and da other we'ze put some random toy in one.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 6, 2009)

I pee on the bed


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 9, 2010)

i escaped from mwy cage once and went to the kitchen for some :carrot!!! (I didnt find any, swadly....)


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 10, 2010)

I escape from my bunny run and run around the yard! once i got out of the yard and started to run away!:nasty:


----------



## sparney (Jul 12, 2010)

i like to clean myself!!

or do something naughty liek dig then when she turns around he sit liek an angel!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 17, 2010)

i tend to destroy my mum's boyfriends stuff. this month already i punctured the t-w-e-e-d-e-r thing in his compooter speakors and chewed a wire that goes to the right side of his headphones. now they just got another tv and i'm looking at it now wondering what i can do with that hehe


----------



## WhiteCharlie (Jul 21, 2010)

i tease dos ting the swaves call dawgs. i nibble on my hay where dey can see me, and make fun of dem cuz deys on the fwoor an i'm in a nice cage up highs. :nasty:


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Delilah- I yike to try and get to the no no spot. There is lots of wires and my momma claps her hands and says no. den i know it is time to run away from there!!!! momma says i am the trouble maker whatever that means. :?

Hershey- I yikes to find a nice spot to hide from Delilah and my momma!& chew my aunties cords for her games !!! den when momma looks i is an angel :innocent


----------



## maxysmummy (Nov 17, 2010)

hewwo, my name iz maximillian von dumplings and i wuv to run around, poo in da gwass (aka mummys flokati rug) and piss on ma daddyz bag!

wuv, maxxy


----------



## maxysmummy (Nov 17, 2010)

i also luv 2 eat rubbish!

and my daddy yells at me "you a bunni, y u eattin da rubbish" in a funny voice


----------



## avarocks (Nov 17, 2010)

I try to steal things from the garbage can. My mum's mean she put something in the way of that now so I can't do that anymore. She let me keep the Kraft Dinner box I stole though. She even lets me have it in bed with me! She says when I finish destroying this one she's going to get me another one.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 17, 2010)

I chew my cage and dig burrows


----------



## avarocks (Nov 24, 2010)

I try to raid the fridge for more of that stuff she started feeding me...cilantro she calls it? I can't get enough of it.


----------



## MsBunBun (Nov 30, 2010)

When my hooman isnt looking I like to jump on her bed... I know she doesnt like that, which amuses me. Silly hooman! I'm on your bed!


----------



## freeman45 (Feb 3, 2011)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> I pee on the bed



Oh me too, and when human looks, I run away!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 3, 2011)

I wike to dump over my hay box and spwead it awwlll over da place! Is fun decowating wif hay! I awso play wif da kitty who thinks hims is a bunny.


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 3, 2011)

Willow here---I wike ta chew my momma's new cowchy thing. It smells funny. Mamma waz weeeel mad cuz it waz bwan new!


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Feb 22, 2011)

Kodiak: Me always toss me bowl of vewy esspensive foodz! Then she lells ah meh and me hop around cuz dun relly carez  Cuz me knowz she luhz me nennywayz, no matter what 

Katmai: Me frow me toy puppy out of me hidey spot. Him too bossy >.< When me hoomin isnt looking, me frow him into me pottybox! hehe

Dutch: Me chew me plastic dwink bottle when the waters all gone. And then me hoomin haz to buy me nother one  Me on me second bottle nowz  

Gopher: Me do nuffingz! I'm me hoomin's favowit! She luhz me best cuz me always on me best behavior


----------



## rachelann (Feb 22, 2011)

me likes to nibblz on her skool books. I see dez yummy foodz in der. She says "no, bunnies not allowed to chew on skool books, cause dey expenzive. she even thraten to makez me into bunny stu. I fink she serious dis time.


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 24, 2011)

Herro! Is Fiver! me likes to hidey behind tings and chew up wi-uhz and make mommy mad :nasty: she awso gets angwy cuz den she can't ketch me when I get behind de "freegerater" where awl de noms are. We end up getting into fights cuz of dis. I do not understand why it makes her mad? :?


----------



## avarocks (Feb 26, 2011)

There's a huge 'no no' area in the livingroom I want to explore REAL bad. Mum used to let me over there until I started jumping on her table. She has these things she calls candles that she turns on somehow, I'm not sure because I don't see any wires? But she says it's dangerous if I get near it when it's 'on' or something? There's a HUGE air conditioner wire over there too that I must never touch. But I want to! She put up a huge gate so I can't get over there, but I'm smart. I jump on the couch when she's not watching and then jump onto the table. Or I pull on the bunny gate from under the couch and keep going till I pull it aside enough to get by it...but there's a big box right there so first I have to jump on that. But that bunny gate is loud and mum always hears me! And then she does this mean thing where she moves the gate right back and pushes on my bum so I have to move away. I always move right back though.


----------



## ponchothegreat09 (Apr 18, 2011)

oohh! I do LOTS of thins when momma isn't loooking. Hehe, once I ate momz boyfriend's xbox! I choo my boxes all the time! I don't no y hims was so mad when I chooed his box for hims! Just cause it had a bunch of wires comin' out of it and a big green X on it, why does that mean he does not choo it?! Hoomans is weird.


----------



## ponchothegreat09 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hehe, and I pee on the bed too. =^-^=


----------

